# Saw blade stabilizers



## rafezetter (18 Aug 2013)

Hi - I've been having a bit of vibration on my triton circular saw; nothing major, and I've already lapped the mating parts of the spindle to the blade and that helped a bit, but it's still cutting wider than the blade should, plus the marks.

I've seen on NYW that tablesaws can fit aftermarket stabilizers to help with this, and wondered if it might be possible to have someone make ones for a circular saw, as I can't see any commerically available. - I would have to increase the depth of the bolt, but I don't think that will make much of a difference to the function, and might help tbh as with the supplied one; I'm certain the washer that's welded to it is not co-planar, which might be increasing pressure on one side.

Alternatively, how hard would it be to replicate the mating parts, but increase the surface area - currently they are 44mm dia and made of steel - one is flat, with a bevelled edge with a flat sided oval in the centre; the other is T shaped with a simple hole. Bother are fully removable from the motor spindle.

Of course, this is over engineering a bit, but is it actually a bad idea or could it have some merit? Is there anyone willing to give it a try - I can supply pics and caliper accurate measurements of the items in question.


----------



## ColeyS1 (18 Aug 2013)

Just bought two new replacement washers for our makita chopsaw. Its cut quite poorly for a while. It was only when we measured how true the blade was spinning we noticed it was 0.7 mm out- Giving it a thorough clean between mating parts didnt dramitically improove things. Before noticing this I chucked out a probable good saw blade thinking it must have been buckled. New washers fitted and its now only 0.2mm which seems to make the world of difference to the saw kerf

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## rafezetter (13 Oct 2013)

Problem is there ARE no replacement type washers for such an item and I've looked online a fair bit; so they would have to be custom made.


----------

